

3 Pillars Of The New Business World: APIs, Identity, and Data - aphtab
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/15/3-pillars-of-the-new-business-world-apis-identity-and-data/

======
001sky
Not sure if 'pillars' is the right word. Dimensions and/or Vectors are perhaps
words that comes to mind first. In any event: the promise of greater
integration (productivity/growth) brings with it the potential for greater
betrayal (potential for destructive use).

